# Microsoft Mathematics (Free)



## kburra (Dec 4, 2013)

Microsoft used to sell a program called Mathematics. Now it is offering it for free. This is a very capable program that can solve equations, draw graphs, do calculus, and more. It's perfect for students and those who encounter math problems. If you don't need it yourself, be sure to send the link to your children and/or grandchildren. It's an amazing program with a free price tag.

The old Microsoft Mathematics program used to sell for big dollars. Now Microsoft is giving it away - no costs and no strings attached. They have even introduced a new version for 2011. While Mathematics is aimed at students, it is also great for anyone that does math calculations, including realtors, construction personnel, etc.







http://www.microsoft.com/education/ww/products/Pages/mathematics.aspx


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you again Kburra, bookmarked to download and look at tonight.  You're never too old they say so I'll give it a go.  I'll have to research what some of the symbols  mean first but it has to be more productive than playing Angry Birds.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 5, 2013)

_Thanks kburra, i have sent it to my daughter as her stepdaughter could use some help._


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 5, 2013)

I didn't have any luck downloading it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 5, 2013)

Try this link Warrigal

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=15702


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks Jillaroo. I've got it now and all I've got to do is think of some reason to use it.

It did come with an add in for Word and Excel that might be handy.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 5, 2013)




----------

